# Thinking about painting my 17"s



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thinkin about painting my wheels matte black...any helpful hints or suggestions to doing this? or should i not even paint them and just powdercoat? any insight would me much appreciated!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

goatfan2004 said:


> Thinkin about painting my wheels matte black...any helpful hints or suggestions to doing this? or should i not even paint them and just powdercoat? any insight would me much appreciated!


Sorry I can't help with any painting info,but I think powder coating would hold up better than paint.


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

yea thats what i figured too, just wondering about price of powdercoating?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

goatfan2004 said:


> yea thats what i figured too, just wondering about price of powdercoating?


I have no idea,sorry.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> Sorry I can't help with any painting info,but I think powder coating would hold up better than paint.


Paint only lasts for about a year or so before it starts chipping, even if you clear it.

Powercoat with clear is so much better and it only costs like $80 a wheel. Call some local shops arround you.


----------



## printans (Dec 29, 2008)

I can only say that I bought mine with them already powder coated (black) & it looks to have held up really well. I'm just curious about what happens when I need a change of tires. I don't know if extra precaution needs to be taken?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It all depends where you go to have new tirees mounted. Some places care and won't scatch them. Others will. Power coat vs stock finish will scratch the same if not taken care of.


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

alright yea i think i'll go with powdercoating then. seems to be the more durable thing to do


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

a good powder coat job costs about 400 for all 4 rims, i got mine done dull black for free but thats because i do electrical and swapped work with him, powdercoating is great and last long, look at my pics and see if you like them


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

yea man i like those a lot, they look great


----------

